

Ask HN: So what's next? - eridal

We now know that many organizations gather information of everybody, they build profiles, analyze people&#x27;s metadata, they can put you in a bucket, apply a dozens of data-mining techniques to find targets, segments (which is only a nicer way to say simply people)<p>They can predict what are we going to do, when, and where..<p>We now know that metadata is the new commodity. There are data&#x27;s buyers, seller, middlemen.. and those that are outside the party keep gathering, you never know when it&#x27;s gonna be handy. They can even sell data to alleviate bankruptcy!!<p>Without getting into the discussion if this is good or bad, we can&#x27;t deny that this is already happening, and this will only get worse. Entities will keep expending on gathering data --even if it&#x27;s not part of their core business-- as long is cost effective (thanks Moore-law!), they will go on and on..<p>And don&#x27;t get me wrong. I&#x27;m not saying that these are evil. Some there are, some not. This is world-wide being disrupted by the information, like the steam machine did; no matter we like it, or not.<p>..which makes me wonder, if information is power and, now we know, so .. what&#x27;s next?
======
kidlogic
I personally think that within 10 years we'll have a new, better internet.

The recent NSA leaks have brought a lot of attention to privacy, anonymity,
and cryptograph sectors - both public and private institutions have strong
incentive to safely transmit information abroad. As a result, I think the
Internet 3.0 will rise with better performance and security measures.

It will take a long time to migrate the current internet over to a more robust
version of itself, but it's certainly possible and, in my opinion, likely to
happen.

------
kanche
Gather more information

well next is to track you from cradle to grave: say paper cash is gonna go
away, no more physical shop - everything convenient, paperless online.

------
ljk
majority of the population will probably not care and keep feeding data into
every device there is for a while

e.g. wearables

------
srameshc
Selling

